# The Walking Dead season 5 trailer



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

AMC just posted the trailer for season 5. Check it out:

http://www.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/videos/comic-con-trailer-the-walking-dead-season-5


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Jack!!!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

No problem Pumpkin5. I have seen the trailer a couple of times and don't really know yet how I feel about where the story is going. I guess I was expecting something different, specially after dedicating most of last season to their travel to Terminus.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^I guarantee there will be twists and turns that we will love and hate...but hey, that's The Walking Dead for ya...


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

So long its not as BORING as it was last season. They could have done the whole thing in 2 episodes IMO.


----------

